
SHRDLU resurrection - ehudla
http://maf.directory/misc/shrdlu.html
======
theamk
Impressive! But reading the queries like below:

> Person: IS THERE ANYTHING WHICH IS BIGGER THAN EVERY PYRAMID BUT IS NOT AS
> WIDE AS THE THING THAT SUPPORTS IT?

> Computer: YES, THE BLUE BLOCK.

... makes me want to add some punctuation / variable definitions there.
Natural human language is really not the best for expressing conplex
multilevel relationships. The math-like notation would make that more readable
and less error prone.

~~~
ehudla
Winograd's thesis, from which SHRDLU comes from, was on natural language
processing.

------
nigrioid
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Etaoin_shrdlu](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Etaoin_shrdlu)

~~~
ehudla
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/SHRDLU](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/SHRDLU)

